# Delete this thread, please



## sossego (Mar 8, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/powerpc-bits-and-pieces/downloads/list

I arranged according to the letter of the alphabet.
I'll have everything plus a list uploaded within a few hours at most.


----------



## sossego (Mar 8, 2011)

The number of packages available are limited.
You have enough to setup X, have a few browsers, an editor, another working terminal, and the basics for assisted technologies.


----------

